# still bfing twins at 19 mos



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

I am still bfing my girls who are 19 mos on tues!! I really wanna think about giving up soon. They have a feed in the morning and one at night, they seem to love them both!!!

I have tried giving them milk in a beaker first thing once and they went MAD!!! I think it was because they are used to the breast then and I was in the same position as if I was feeding them myself. They do not really have cows milk only BM, this could have been an issue too!

I wanted to drop one feed and then the other, poss the night feed first as they have had tea and seem to NEED the morning one more, also gives us a bit of time b4 we need to go downstairs and start the day!  Which do you think? 

Any suggestions on how to do this and make sure they get enough calcium etc etc, how much milk do they need at this age.?

I was reluctant to give cows in a bottle as they have never had bottles b4 and I see this as a step backwards to introduce bottles at this stage. I thought some milk in a beaker upstairs with night garden on b4 bed could be a good substitute for me?  

look forward to your suggestions

Lizzy
xxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Lizzy

Well done hun!!

At this age it can be more difficult to stop breast feeding as they know exactly what they want!!

You could just stop one of the feeds...maybe give expressed breast milk in a cup (or go with the cows milk). You may have to hide so they cant see you   as they will look for you!! Also, dont let it be you who gives the milk in a cup.

Or you could just let them stop themselves.

GOOD LUCK!!!  

Jxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for the reply!! If I let them stop themselves it could go on FOREVER!!! 

Have decided to drop eve feed when DH can cope with putting them to bed (he is not a morning person). The  will drop the morning feed in a bit! May even start tom, will let you know how it goes!

One final question...........do your boobs ever go back to "normalish" (please give me some hope lol)

lizzy
xxxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

oh and p.s how much milk do they need at this age


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya hun

They do go back to normal...usually!!

They need around 350ml milk..that includes calcium in yogurts.

Have fun.....try wearing perfume so that they cant smell you and your milk at bedtime

jxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi

thanks fo the advise, we bathed them as usual tonight and then gave them some water , i disappeared and DH put them to bed.....NO PROBS!!!!!!    

Will give it another few weeks or so and then do the same in the a.m

thanks again

lizzyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

